# Hydrocotyle leucocephala or Cardamine lyrata?



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

I think this plant is either a Hydrocotyle leucocephala or Cardamine lyrata.



















What do you think ?

Bye !

Juan


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

I would say Hydrocotyle leucocephala.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Agreed.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

Thank you !!!

That´s what I thought.

Bye !

Juan


----------



## exv152 (Jul 12, 2008)

Based on the root shoots coming out of the stem at different points it could also be Hydrocotyle verticillata, this plant remains a trailing plant unlike other hydrocotyles. But I could be wrong.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

H. verticillata always keeps its stem prostrate, whereas H. leucocephala always grows towards the surface.


----------



## galettojm (Oct 4, 2007)

HeyPK said:


> H. verticillata always keeps its stem prostrate, whereas H. leucocephala always grows towards the surface.


This one always grows towards the surface.


----------

